# Dancing



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm going to dance in all the galaxies. 
Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## IKE (Apr 4, 2017)

Nope, ain't no way I could learn to dance like that......I'm still trying to learn the Twist, Mashed Potato and Watusi.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2017)

Here ya go Ike, a training video.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 4, 2017)

I love music but could never dance and really had no desire to learn. I do enjoy watching figure skating to music. They are so very graceful.


----------



## IKE (Apr 5, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here ya go Ike, a training video.



Well I hope you're happy young lady........just tried and I think I blew out a knee and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need hip surgery.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2017)

Me too.........


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2017)

I danced most of my life, dance classes, recitals, tap, jazz, ballroom, popular dances; I loved it so much. LOL, those limber days are over!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2017)

"High Strung" Trailer, best dance movie I ever saw.






another scene from "High Strung".






Amazing Flamenco!


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 8, 2017)

When I was 8 or 9, my Mom signed me up for tap dancing lessons.  Lord knows why.  It was in a studio over a drugstore downtown.  I was the only boy.  But, I did enjoy it, mainly because of a cute little girl with blonde curls named Valerie.  Here I am next to her.



A couple years later it was square dancing.  That was fun.  In Jr. High, there was an off campus class in ballroom dance that I took.  By the time the twist came around, my dancing was over.  My wife hates dancing.

Don


----------

